# Upper Marlboro, MD-A257825-Hines 7Y good w/dogs



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Prince Georges MD~7 GSDs in Need of Rescue-High Kill Facility

Prince Georges County Animal Management Division
3750 Brown Station Road 
Upper Marlboro, MD 20772 
301-780-7200
HOURS OF OPERATION 
Monday, Tuesday, Friday, Saturday: 10 am - 4 pm 
Wednesday: 11:30 am - 7:30 pm 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MD247.html

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15018430









Hines is the 7 yr old owner surrender. Gorgeous boy. Great on leash. Seems ok with other dogs.....he was doing friendly 'let's's play' barks with a dog he saw outside two kennels down and he was ok sniffing the ones in their kennels as we walked back in. He did his business (a lot of it) outside so hopefully housebroken anyway. Sweet boy with a lot of love yet to give. Seemed a little achy when I asked him to sit but hopefully with good diet & exercise & the comforts of a warm, loving home he'll feel better and more limber. Love this boy!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

7 gsds here

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1252919&page=1#Post1252919

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1252918&page=1#Post1252918

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1252916&page=1#Post1252916

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1252914&page=1#Post1252914

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1252911&page=1#Post1252911



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1252909&page=1#Post1252909

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1252908&page=1#Post1252908


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There is a video of Hines on the shelter web page.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

stil there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

